# Nutri Drench?



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, I'm getting some kidding stuff...should I get the nutri drench that is labeled for goats only or is the nutri drench that's labeled for sheep & goats alright? :shrug: I'm guessing is probably doesn't have copper in it then, right?

thanks for any help. :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I personally use Goatade..... it is wonderful!!!!!! I use it on new kids and dams, in times of stress, when they are not feeling well..... goatade works for everything.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I have heard from others on TGS that the goat nutridrench doesn't have copper either... I am guessing they are both the same, just with different labels. I have the sheep/goat version, and I gave it to a slightly sluggish kid after she was born, and it worked great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> labeled for goats


 labeled for goats is best for goats...because sheep require different things in it....vs goats :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dotn think it makes a difference - nutri drench doesnt have copper in it. its just vitamins

Check the labels that will tell you what the differences are -- my Nutri Drench bottle was bleach out by the sun so I cant help you out there.

Btu if you are looking on like jeffers just click the "view label" to compare the two


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I just looked it up... and Stacey is right.. it is the same..... :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, thank you all very much!! :hug: 

Jess, were do you get your Goatade?

Thank you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I talk to Jennifer all the time where it is made. Matter of fact they are now sheep/goat, bottle. Even the steer one is fine. Look at the ingredients, it is the same as the sheep/goat and it is cheaper in most places.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I oder Goatade from Registers.. Furney is a great guy and his poducts are awesome and prices are VERY reasonable. 

Here is the Goatade label.... sorry it's very dirty.... :doh: It definitely has copper in it.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, Jess!! I'll go look it up!!


----------

